#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Coleta de dados e a privacidade na Internet

## Anlix

Bom dia a todos.

Gostaria de apresentar o canal youtube para provedores da Conexão Anlix.
Esta semana, falamos sobre coleta de informações na rede, que aumentam exponencialmente a cada ano, deixando a privacidade dos usuários ameaçada. Neste cenário, o desafio para os provedores é manter a rede dos seus usuários segura frente as variáveis de ameaças e inseguranças cada vez maiores. 





Acesse:
https://anlix.io
https://www.facebook.com/anlix.io/

----------

